# Whirlpool In A Crown 40l Urn



## Aydos (29/10/12)

Just wondering if anyone has any tried successful methods to whirlpool in these urns. I have tried doing it at different times without success. I recently changed over to brewbrite to see if it makes a difference but its still the same. I get no cone in the bottom and it just looks like a murky mess when other gets low enough to see it. I thought i might also add, I have an exposed element one as well.

Could anybody shed some light.

Cheers


----------



## tcc (29/10/12)

I also boil in a crown and fail to achieve anything like a cone....I think I've heard its impossible to get a good whirlpool in such a small vessel?


----------



## gilmoreous (29/10/12)

You need an immersion chiller to help settle the crap out to the bottom, otherwise the thermal currents will keep kicking it back again. Obviously no chill cubing now becomes an issue.


----------



## BPH87 (29/10/12)

would it help if using hop plugs or flowers?


----------



## Spork (30/10/12)

I don't get a cone.
I wait for convection currents to stop, then stir.
Wait a bit longer (sometimes next morning - I'm a lazy bugger) then cube. 
At best I get a bit of a dome of trub, but it's never "compact", it will break down / spread out as the liquid drains. If I'm lucky I loose just under 2 litres to trub (my urn holds 2 litres to the bottom of the tap if sitting level - sometimes I can drain until flow stops then tilt and drain 2-300mL more)
At worst - maybe 3 litres.


----------



## Deebo (30/10/12)

Wait 20 minutes for convection currents to stop after boil.
Whirlpool
Wait 20 more minutes for everything to settle.

A bit time consuming but seemed to work for me.


----------



## amarks6 (30/10/12)

I use a 40 l Crown with concealed element and have no problem getting a good trub cone after whirlpooling.

I wait 5-10 minutes after flame-out, remove urn lagging, but leave lid on (I read here somewhere that this helps prevent convention currents). Then I whirlpool using a long-handled plastic spoon, put the lid back on and wait 10-15 minutes til the whirlpool stops completely.

I have always used Irish Moss in the boil (last 15-20 minutes) and get a good cone. Last brew I used Brewbrite for the first time and the cone set like concrete. I was able to drain off absolutely clear wort (in a Boh Pils) even without a pickup inside the urn. Just tilted it at the end.

Another method that seems to work - if you don't want to whirlpool - is to use a bazooka screen (see HERE) fitted to the inside of the urn and use predominantly hop flowers or plugs instead of pellets. When draining, recycle the first litre or so back into the urn (gently to avoid spashing) until the wort runs clear. The flowers/plugs seem to set up a trub filter around the bazooka which hold back all the hot break, etc.

Cheers.


----------



## Aydos (30/10/12)

I will try adding brewbrite at 10mins and whirlpool 20mins after flameout and see how that goes.


----------



## seamad (30/10/12)

Lately i have added brewbrite at whirlpool, which seems to work better imo. Give it a shot both ways and see how you go. I ran out of it yesterday and used whirfloc which didnt give as good a cone.


----------



## Aydos (30/10/12)

I tried brewbrite on my last batch at whirlpool, being 10mins after flame out and left for another 10mins and it was a murky mess when i got down the bottom of the kettle.


----------



## amarks6 (30/10/12)

aydos said:


> I tried brewbrite on my last batch at whirlpool, being 10mins after flame out and left for another 10mins and it was a murky mess when i got down the bottom of the kettle.





Brewbrite instructions (from Craftbrewer):

_Brewbrite wort clarifier & beer stabiliser, improves wort clarity & beer colloidial
stability. Add approx 4gms 10 mins from end of boil. Must be stored dry._

I might be wrong, but I interpret that as 10 mins before end of boil - not after flame out.

I boiled it for 10 minutes and it worked a treat - better than Irish Moss.


----------



## Amber Fluid (30/10/12)

Using half a tablet of Whirlfloc @ 15 minutes, I have no problems getting a cone in a 40L Crown Urn. I read that if you use too much Whirlfloc then it becomes fluffy and difficult to achieve.


----------



## Aydos (30/10/12)

I have had mixed instructions from a few different people about when they are adding their brewbrite for best effects. I have been trailing different times and it doesn't seem to change it. I will go back to 10mins as this way i won't need to use pre boiled water.


----------



## nala (30/10/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> Using half a tablet of Whirlfloc @ 15 minutes, I have no problems getting a cone in a 40L Crown Urn. I read that if you use too much Whirlfloc then it becomes fluffy and difficult to achieve.



I also have a Crown Urn - concealed element.
Never been able to get a trub crown, tried most of the suggestions, I use Whirlfloc 10 minutes before end of boil
this does as it is intended....floculate the solids.
I prefer to freestyle my hop additions and only use pellets, I brew 20 ltr volume and taking into account the deadspace of the urn - 3 litres - I find that the trub after I have chilled with an immersion cooler and waited for half an hour for things to settle I still get trub above the drain tap.
I have now introduced what I think is the best solution for me....see attached pictures, I bought a cheap neoprene
collander from Reject Shop for $4, this rests nicely on top of the standard fermenter which is placed below the boiler ready to drain the wort, I cut up two circles of BIAB voille which sit in the collander, these act as filters, I then run my wort through these and get very clear wort and collect the trub which otherwise would have gone into the fermenter


----------



## Aydos (30/10/12)

I no chill so that would not work for me.


----------



## Oakers (30/10/12)

Same as for a couple of the guys above, I have a 40L Crown Urn concealed element. I also have no trouble getting a cone. I use 1/2 whirlfloc 10 mins before flameout. About 15 mins after flameout I use a big spoon to get as vigorous a whirlpool as possible. 20 minutes or so later i drain into a cube leaving behind quite a nice cone  

Cheers,
Oakers.


----------



## Aydos (30/10/12)

Definitely try that next time. I have an exposed element and a pick up tube so it could interrupt my flow  ill see how it goes. If it doesn't work i will get rid of the pick up tube and see how it works then.


----------



## xenon2000 (28/9/15)

aydos said:


> I no chill so that would not work for me.


why not just get a big funnel, sit a strainer on it with the cloth in it too and no probs, will go into the cube easily


----------



## rude (28/9/15)

Theres been a few threads on wirpooling lately which has got me thinking

I no chill and do a 60 min add of hops and then 5 min and cube addition sometimes no 5 min plus whirfloc at 10min
but have been chucking a whole tab in for 25L batch :blink: too lazy to cutt it might have to after reading here

I usually have 3L in kettle keggle left which I have pushed the middle up for better heating so not much good for cone formation

At flame out I fill my cube up straight away and let it cool then pitch within 3 days

When I ferment (ales at the moment) I chuck the lot in heaps of hop trub and stuff at the bottom h34r:

Ferment for 2 weeks cc for as long as I can 2 day min

Keg and beers come out really clear after 2 weeks in the keg

To me the beers taste fine so what does leaving the trub & hot break behind do to you're beers 

Sorry Aydos if I have gone off topic :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Black Devil Dog (28/9/15)

aydos said:


> I no chill so that would not work for me.





xenon2000 said:


> why not just get a big funnel, sit a strainer on it with the cloth in it too and no probs, will go into the cube easily


Hopefully within the 3 years since he posted that he found a solution.


----------



## donald_trub (28/9/15)

Interesting that so many people have trouble with whirlpooling in the Crown. I have a 40L concealed element and have no trouble whirlpooling. After using the immersion chiller I take it out and use a long plastic spoon to get it going. Have a good go at it and then leave it 15 minutes for it to finish whirpooling. When draining from the tap I get the smallest amount of trub but I don't let that bother me. Hoppier beers end up with a bit more, but I'm sure I've read some blind tests done somewhere where they couldn't detect a flavour difference, it all settled out in the fermenter anyway.


----------



## Rocker1986 (28/9/15)

I have a Crown and have whirlpooled in it in the past, and had no trouble getting a nice cone in the middle.

However, I found that it was drawn into the tap much sooner than it is when I just let it all settle by itself without a whirlpool, so I haven't bothered with it for ages.


----------



## donald_trub (28/9/15)

How long does it take to settle naturally?


----------



## Rocker1986 (28/9/15)

I usually leave it for about 15-20 minutes. I also tilt the urn slightly backwards so it settles away from the tap more.


----------



## Aydos (29/9/15)

Wow what a necro thread. Well since then I have let it settle for about 30 mins after and I have had pretty good results with that. Still not much of a cone formation (mainly just the hops) but it's settling out pretty nicely now. I get barely any into the cube.


----------

